# GHRP6+CJC1295+HGH+slin.



## Petita (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am starting today a new research with GHRP6+CJC1295 w/Dac + GH.

The protocol will be 3 x per day:

on wake up - 200 mcg GHRP6 + 100 mcg CJC1295 + 1 IU GH (Gen-Tropin AQx HGH)

pre workout - 200 mcg GHRP6 + 100 mcg CJC1295 + 1 IU GH (Gen-Tropin AQx HGH)

before bed - 200 mcg GHRP6 + 100 mcg CJC1295 + 2 IU GH (Gen-Tropin AQx HGH)

My 1st question is if it's better to have the largest amount of GH before workout or before bed?

2nd question: if I wanted to add some slin on the research what would be the protocol/dosage?

3rd question: If I am able to substitute the pep for 10 IU of GH a day, should I?

Cheers!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

I've seen this a few times that peps at saturation dose = 10iu GH a day...Is that really true?

and apparently your own GH is better than any exogenous GH, so you can say that 10iu is better than pharma grade GH

so if my calcs are correct(could be wrong) 10iu per day of pharma GH per would cost around a thousand £ a month(maybe more, not sure)

and saturation dose peps would maybe be 50 quidish for a month?? (again could be wrong here just my calcs)

if my calcs are anywhere near right surely that can't be right. I'm not really one for simply judging quality/benefit on price....but surely that just has to be too good to be true

50 quid for the same as what would cost a grand or so??


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

For the slin mate, if you wanted to add it, make sure you know about carb protocols or you risk going into a coma / die.

Not stuff to mess with, but 10g of carbs per IU slin is the general rule of thumb, you can tweak it according to your BG readings throughout the day. Most of the time its around 7g carbs /IU.

Cycle looks fine. 4iu GH per day is fine.

GHRP6 i would run at 100mcg as a pose to 200mcg, the saturation dose is 100mcg, so you would only be getting 1/4 more of absorbed peptide i think, so around 125mcg.

100mcg of ghrp and your ghrh also at 100mcg, 3-4 times per day is much better than bigger amounts less.

You shouldnt be taking your GH pre bed, it will disturb your natural pulses 2 hours into sleep in the REM stage. (im presuming your not over 50 - if you are this is fine to do pre bed)

I would honestly run your protocol slightly differently, and have your peptides 20 minutes pre GH jab, which makes a bigger pulse of synthetic + natural.

on wake up - 100 mcg GHRP6 + 100 mcg CJC1295

20 minutes later 2 IU GH

pre workout - 100 mcg GHRP6 + 100 mcg CJC1295

20 minutes later 2 IU GH

pre bed - 100 mcg GHRP6 + 100 mcg CJC1295


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

goonerton said:


> I've seen this a few times that peps at saturation dose = 10iu GH a day...Is that really true?
> 
> and apparently your own GH is better than any exogenous GH, so you can say that 10iu is better than pharma grade GH
> 
> ...


Have a look at this link mate for comparison of gh and ghrp with ghrh, posts 8 and9. There loads of good info in there. There's also a lot of questions that have been asked and set out in post 2 with the links to the answers within the same thread. It's a bit old so some of the info may be slightly out of date but never the less there's a lot of peptide questions/answers in the one place.

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/peptides-growth-factors/37381-dats-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

gingerteef said:


> Have a look at this link mate for comparison of gh and ghrp with ghrh, posts 8 and9. There loads of good info in there. There's also a lot of questions that have been asked and set out in post 2 with the links to the answers within the same thread. It's a bit old so some of the info may be slightly out of date but never the less there's a lot of peptide questions/answers in the one place.
> 
> http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/peptides-growth-factors/37381-dats-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html


thanks for that bud. am having a little look through now, will try to read more thoroughly when i have time. first thing i have noticed...i have just pulled one of the 2 studies dat cites in post no 8.. bowers study of ghrp-2....this is first thing in it that struck me

"The mean increase in height velocity observed

with GHRP-2 was less than that usually observed with

initiation of subcutaneous recombinant human GH

(rhGH) therapy."

i know this is only for ghrp and apparently combination of peps is far more efficient...i will try to pull up the other study too.

thanks for the link.


----------



## Petita (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi guys!

Thanks for all the answers!

Goonerton: Yep, you are probably right... I will only use 4 IU of GH added to the peps.  Nevertheless I would like to unveil (having a good amount of certain) how can I maximize the Peps + GH in order to be equivalent to 10 IU of GH (or more  )...

lewishart: Thanks mate... I will be changing my protocol! Previously I used on my researches only peps (at the same protocol) and I had good nights of sleep. But yesterday I had a lot of trouble going into sleep (don't know if it was the GH, but could be coincidence as I am running GH only since yesterday).

So in resume I will re-plan my protocol to remove the b4 bed GH. In terms of the saturation point of the GHRP6 please see this link (but I have to say that it was the first time that I saw this):

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/peptides-growth-factors/88141-boom-dosing-ghrp-2-a.html

And we have to admit that this is a new research ground... Thus if the money isn't a big issue, why don't try? What do you think?

gingerteef: Thanks for the link, I have already passed through that thread from DatBtrue... Very good! Probably I will have to read it a couple of times more to really understand it (it's a lot of new information to assimilate only in the first read)! 

Cheers!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Have read a lot more from that thread and pulled up the studies he cites and had a look at those, I know this guy is a legendary guru etc but from what i've read i'm really not sold on what his claims, he says this in post 8

"A dosing protocol of GHRH + GHRP at saturation dose, administered 3 times per day has the potential to exceed the equivalent of 15iu."

so not even 10iu, but peps he is claiming can exceed 15iu of GH per day

Just think after reading his referenced studies it is huge leap of faith. The peps cause a much sharper and shorter raise in gh serum, where as synthetic Gh causes a much longer , sustained raise in serum levels. The peps don't seem to effect IGF 1 levels(if i have read correctly) whereas as synthetic GH leads to significant rise in IGF 1....

I gather he is trying to say that the peps lack of effect on IGF1 is not important...but it shows the action and overall effects of peps and the usual administration of synthetic GH are really different. So not really sure how you could compare their effectiveness other than treating two groups with both and analysing the physical changes...

Don't see how you can look at those studies and say well i have worked out that GHRP/GHRH in combination is the same or better than 15iu GH a day when its clear they both have a different effect on at least one of our hormones(igf1).

Also the fact that 15iu of pharma GH(which is what dat would say is at least the quality of your own GH production from peps) is probably gonna set you back around £1500 a month, and his claimed equivalent in peps is probably £50. Makes it even harder to believe.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

to get close to 10iu natty hg im thats a blast and not going to be good for you long term, you will prob over work your glands and cause more harm than good, i would only run big pep doses as a blast maybe 4weekon 4 week off???? dono just a guess.

you wouldnt hammer your testis with hcg to get 500mg test out of them would you lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i read a post from a guy who used ghrp2+cjc and gh frag to get to the same effects of 8-10iu pharma, you cant beat your own gh but that was a blast he wouldnt run that for long periods

think it was about

200g2+ 200cjc w/o dac x4 ed

gh frag 500mcg x3 ed


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

goonerton said:


> Have read a lot more from that thread and pulled up the studies he cites and had a look at those, I know this guy is a legendary guru etc but from what i've read i'm really not sold on what his claims, he says this in post 8
> 
> "A dosing protocol of GHRH + GHRP at saturation dose, administered 3 times per day has the potential to exceed the equivalent of 15iu."
> 
> ...


He states that peps have less affect on 'systematic IGF-1' but it affects local IGF more and its the local IGF that is claimed to have more muscle building affects. And that synthetic GH acts the opposite way, increasing more systematic igf and less local.

It does seem excessive to say that youre receiving up to 15iu per day and if it was anyone else on the subject im sure it would be laughed off. I'm taking peps 3 x daily and also 6 iu of ansomone on training days, so that is potentially 21ius on training days. I'm pretty sure that should give me some pretty severe sides but all i have is that my wrists and hands hurt a little on occasion but not excessively. Saying that, I dont remember having it last time I run the peps alone. The ansomone has probably just pushed me over the sides threshold.

Either way, even if you were only getting as little as 5ius from 3 doses of peps per day its a much cheaper alternative than 5ius of synthetic GH.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

also shouldn't the dose of ghrp be 100mcg because saturation dose is 1mcg/kg (I'm assuming youre 100kg or under here), anything else isnt wasted as such, but would serve a better purpose used in a different shot more frequently throughout the day


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

gingerteef said:


> He states that peps have less affect on 'systematic IGF-1' but it affects local IGF more and its the local IGF that is claimed to have more muscle building affects. And that synthetic GH acts the opposite way, increasing more systematic igf and less local.
> 
> It does seem excessive to say that youre receiving up to 15iu per day and if it was anyone else on the subject im sure it would be laughed off. I'm taking peps 3 x daily and also 6 iu of ansomone on training days, so that is potentially 21ius on training days. I'm pretty sure that should give me some pretty severe sides but all i have is that my wrists and hands hurt a little on occasion but not excessively. Saying that, I dont remember having it last time I run the peps alone. The ansomone has probably just pushed me over the sides threshold.
> 
> Either way, even if you were only getting as little as 5ius from 3 doses of peps per day its a much cheaper alternative than 5ius of synthetic GH.


Good post.

Yeh I am not knocking peps , I have never even tried them, I just don't really think the studies cited credibly support his claims that pep sat dose = 15iu+ GH per day, and logically it doesn't make any sense, if people could really get the equivalent of 15iu GH per day from peps , (which is a pretty huge dose to be taken consistently by most standards) i doubt anyone who has tried peps would ever bother with GH again...


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

gingerteef said:


> He states that peps have less affect on 'systematic IGF-1' but it affects local IGF more and its the local IGF that is claimed to have more muscle building affects. And that synthetic GH acts the opposite way, increasing more systematic igf and less local.
> 
> It does seem excessive to say that youre receiving up to 15iu per day and if it was anyone else on the subject im sure it would be laughed off. I'm taking peps 3 x daily and also 6 iu of ansomone on training days, so that is potentially 21ius on training days. I'm pretty sure that should give me some pretty severe sides but all i have is that my wrists and hands hurt a little on occasion but not excessively. Saying that, I dont remember having it last time I run the peps alone. The ansomone has probably just pushed me over the sides threshold.
> 
> Either way, even if you were only getting as little as 5ius from 3 doses of peps per day its a much cheaper alternative than 5ius of synthetic GH.


Also just to add another point, if it is 'local' IGF levels rather than systemic IGF1 levels that are the important factor for muscle growth as Dat suggests, you would have thought the mainstream medical world may have picked up on this. I know they treat Aids patients with synthetic GH to prevent muscle waste and help them increase their lean mass, you would have thought if GHRP/GHRH really could be equivalent to 15iu of GH per day, that they would treat these Aids patients with them, it would save the NHS a fair amount...

doubt they would need anywhere near sat dose either as i very much doubt aids patients are prescribed 15iu GH per day.


----------

